
Why is Open Source built with closed tools? - velmu
https://medium.com/@velmu/why-is-open-source-built-with-proprietary-tooling-17f0871d5f58#.qcx264ppw
======
tracker1
To the question at the end, Yes. It's answered above in the article itself

> the value of “freedom” diminishes when proprietary > products offer a better
> overall experience

In the end, if the cost is relatively trivial compared to the time to do it
yourself, and the friction caused by the closed offering is significanly
better than FLOSS alternatives, The closed solution will rule the roost.

